# name "Peter" - Romanian version(s)



## dudasd

In a book I'm editing there is a Romanian boy whose name is Peter. Does that version of the name exist in Romania, or it's just a mistake of the English author? If Peter is not a common name in Romania, what is (are) the common version(s)?

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## jazyk

As far as I know, it's Petru.


----------



## Trisia

Hi,

The Romanian version of the name is Petru.
(Of course, if we were to translate Peter Pan we'd leave it as Peter )


----------



## dudasd

Thank you a lot.


----------



## OldAvatar

Petru or Petre are traditional Romanian names, but Peter is not that rare nowadays.


----------

